# A/C stuck ON



## nissandude (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a 2000 Altima (auto) with about 70K. The A/C compressor is stuck ON all the time. In other words, the A/C ON/OFF switch works (at least the little green light turns ON/OFF) but it no longer controls the compressor. How do I know this? Well, I can constantly hear the compressor running, and can feel the power drain on the engine. Also, the vents blow ice cold air on hot days when the A/C switch is turned to OFF and the vents are set to fresh air (as opposed to recirculate). Oh, I forgot to mention that this continues to happen whether the fan is ON or OFF.

I removed the fat blue A/C fuse on the passenger side (or is it the A/C control module?) and this shut OFF the compressor (except now the A/C won't work). Reinstalling this fuse/module allows the A/C to run again, but with the same "constantly ON" problem.

Any ideas on what to check next? I would appreciate any help I can get on this.

Thanks!


----------

